# Eggnog



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’m going to keep this until next xmas. I love eggnog. Where did you get the recipe?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That's great.

It can be frozen, and used later.

I used to freeze gallons of it, from Holidays time, and thaw it in July, for my birthday. :vs_OMG:

ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Nature’s perfect food.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I can't remember where I found the recipe. My brain picture is kinda nonsense: foodieeats.com maybe??


I tend to go on binges and raid the internet for tons of recipes that I might want to try "someday" then I write them down (with various changes & substitutions) and maybe eventually get around to making them - sometimes years later heh


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

We also like eggnog and lament the fact that it can only be bought around Thanksgiving - Christmas. My mother used to make eggnog on the stove top when I was a kid although I have no idea as to how she made it.


I've looked up several eggnog recipes on the internet but I've not been able to convince my wife to try making some. She claims she's afraid she wouldn't do it right but I think maybe she thinks it's too much trouble.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

mark sr said:


> We also like eggnog and lament the fact that it can only be bought around Thanksgiving - Christmas. My mother used to make eggnog on the stove top when I was a kid although I have no idea as to how she made it.
> 
> 
> I've looked up several eggnog recipes on the internet but I've not been able to convince my wife to try making some. She claims she's afraid she wouldn't do it right but I think maybe she thinks it's too much trouble.


I point your attention to post #3 above, He has frozen it for decades , and enjoyed it on hot summer days often. 

To thaw it you just move it from your freezer to your refrigerator for 2 days, and shake it a bit before opening it, then enjoy . :biggrin2:

It sure is a treat to celebrate the fourth with. 


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've heard the same thing about milk but the one time we froze a gallon of milk and thawed it out later - it didn't taste good to me. I'd hate to freeze eggnog and then find out it altered the taste.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As we age , things do not taste the same as it did when we were young.

I've often wondered if I was imagining it, or the makers were cheating on the ingredients of favorite items. 

Putting in more artificial things, and omitting the natural, more expensive good stuff. 


ED


----------

